# Help...my all american pressure canner is leaking on one side..



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

while I'm trying to pressure can meatloaf? this is the first time using it..Thanks .


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Is the cover on straight? Did you tighten it done properly? I am no expert with them, but have never had a problem with mine. Also did you allow the steam to escape for the 10 mins before putting your weight on?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Was it a new or used canner? Is the gasket any good?


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

As far as I know AA's don't have gaskets. They are metal to metal. Your supposed to put a light coating of vasiline around the seal before closing them up.


----------



## Goldie (Feb 18, 2009)

My All American leaked so badly, that I had to quit using it. After a dozen tries, I gave up with it and went back to my old trusted Presto. It never fails me.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I guess you can tell no one I've ever known has used an All American.

So it either holds pressure or it's bad then?

Ok, looked it up. Neat and interesting. Very pricey.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

They are spendy, and so far I have had nothing but good results with mine. I have only used a few times before this year. I have canned several things in it this year and no troubles. Guess I have gotten lucky. I have 8 pints of green beans in it right now and 8 more waiting to go in. 

I'm just thinking the lid was place on crooked or tightened down wrong.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

normally they will work fine provided the lid is on correctly. Except if they got bent or warped, even a little bit. So unless someone dropped it on it's rim, or boiled it dry, then it should work.

The first time I used mine it leaked a bit of steam around the edge. The manual said this is normal until the unit seats itself. It for sure was not a stream of steam, just some leaking. And it stopped before it built fully to pressure.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone..the lid wasn't on tight.

another question..is the valve supose to continually make noise once the pressure is reached?


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

It's my understanding that it should rattle a few times per min. But again I am no expert here


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Weight or pressure gauge? The weight rattles, not real sure about the pressure gauge. Been a long time since it was my job to watch the gauge. My pressure canner has a weight.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

The weight. Mine has both a gauge and weight, but I listen the rattle to tell me it's doing it's job right.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

yes, it's the weight sorry for the confusion..I'll tell ya I'm pretty stressed out now hoping and wondering if the meatloaf is going to come out right after all this after all the mistakes I made so far.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Aww I'm sure it will be fine, gotta give ya credit you went for the gusto when deciding what to can first. Way braver then I was!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank's Merks..

the hamburger was on sale and I probably won't see it that cheap for awhile..my freezer is full so I'm moving onto preserving the food in other way's.

I hate to say this but I've had this canner for month's now and was to scared to use it.I'm now going to go all the way and make as much as I can while prices of food is still reasonable.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I know how you feel, it took me a long time to use mine too, and I felt really bad because DH had spent so much on it. I plan to get his money back on it this year  I have a 40 lb box of skinless boneless thighs coming on Tue. Trust me I will be busy with those.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I did broth the first time by myself, while on the phone with my mother for nearly 2 hours. I had tested the canner a few weeks before and found that the gasket was bad. Had to order a new one.

Right now I've got dried beans that I want to get processed. But first I have to find a bunch of jars and get them washed.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yep gotta have jars, I need to order a bunch from work for that 40lbs of chicken. I wonder how many I will need. I don't know if you like pork and beans but I posted a recipe for them over on the preserving the harvest thread. They are really good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

anybody got any pork loin recipes? My local store has the 10 to 12lb whole boneless loin on sale for .99 a lb..

the only thing I can think of is pulled pork..I have never made anything other than baked pork chops,pork roast and once made pulled pork in my whole life.

I really need your idea's,recipes or anything you can think of to make ready made canned meals with this once in a blue moon meat deal.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

you might try canning it in slices and then when ready to use fry them and add a gravey with mashed potatoes and vegies.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I wouldn't think loins would be that great for pulled pork. We've cut them into strips, for stir fried, and cubes for stew. .99/lb is a great price. We just bought one yesterday as Sam's for 1.99.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Did you oil the rim of it?


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Keep in mind that All American is tops in pressure canners. For those that aren't familiar.... there is no gasket, ever. There is a gauge and a weight that can be set at 5, 10, and 15 pounds. You should always go by the gauge first. The weight is a backup in case your pressure builds too high.

Keeping in mind, the quality of an All American, if it leaks between the lid and the body, 99.9% of the time, the lid is not on correctly or even. Tighten opposite screws. 

On mine, I make the two opposite screws snug but not tight. I do that all the way around. Once it is even all the way around, I tighten down in the same way that I snugged them. Then I look again and make sure it is even. I've never had it leak.

If you have a new unit and it continues to leak, call the company. It is rare to find an All American lemon, but I guess it's possible.

The only reasons it will usually leak: if you dont' have it tight enough; if you don't have it tightened evenly; or if it has been damaged.

Good luck. Once you learn to use your All American, you'll never want to go back to one of the others. They are top of the line in residential canners.

(can you tell that I really really like mine?  )


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

Hugs to all you..you are so supportive & helpful I truly appreciate it.

the leak was due to my own error as I didn't line the top correctly.I turned the canner off waited till the gage read zero pressure,lined up the top correctly and started the process all over again.

the end result is 4 out of 5 jars came out perfect,,the 5th one broke but I salvaged it and we had it for dinner..LOL..I was going to throw it out until my dh said there is nothing wrong with it why waste it..

GREAT news is ALL 4 jars made that pinging sound...I am one happy camper!


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats.....


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

See told ya it would be fine! Getting ready to pull out my last 8 pints of green beans right now.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm not a huge fan of pork n beans. Bleh! Had that a lot when I was a kid, always the store bought kind because it would go on sale for something like 5 cents a can and was easy to pair with beef noodles or bbq chicken. I make bean soup a lot in the winter using whatever meat I have on hand and adding either butternut squash or tomatoes and lots of onions and garlic and a few whatever I grab seasonings. I was wanting to have the canned beans so if I decide I want bean soup today I can make bean soup today, not soak the beans, rinse the beans, cook the beans, eat bean soup all week.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of pork n beans. Bleh! Had that a lot when I was a kid, always the store bought kind because it would go on sale for something like 5 cents a can and was easy to pair with beef noodles or bbq chicken. I make bean soup a lot in the winter using whatever meat I have on hand and adding either butternut squash or tomatoes and lots of onions and garlic and a few whatever I grab seasonings. I was wanting to have the canned beans so if I decide I want bean soup today I can make bean soup today, not soak the beans, rinse the beans, cook the beans, eat bean soup all week.


Well we always doctor ours up. but I have some pork bones that I cured and smoked and I am going to try and make some bean soup from those.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2012)

can I can split pea & ham ?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I prefer duck or venison in bean soup. If I can't get either of those I use ham. Got a couple ham steaks in the freezer that would be good in beans.

mythreesons, do a google search for canning split pea ham soup. Lots of links, good instructions.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2012)

My mom made her split pea & ham soup with just water,onion,split pea,salt & pepper...what do you think in canning this soup? 




edit..of coarse you add the ham as well..darn computer is acting up.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

it will be fine as long as you can for the longest time of any given ingredient. So lets just say the peas take 30 min and the ham takes 75, then the min time would be 75. also the highest pressure given for the ingredient.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2012)

Merks said:


> it will be fine as long as you can for the longest time of any given ingredient. So lets just say the peas take 30 min and the ham takes 75, then the min time would be 75. also the highest pressure given for the ingredient.



:smack the ham is already cooked..so it would be just the time it takes for the split peas? sorry for all the question's as I really haven't a clue..:awh:


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

mythreesons said:


> :smack the ham is already cooked..so it would be just the time it takes for the split peas? sorry for all the question's as I really haven't a clue..:awh:


No you still have to use the 75 minutes even if it is already cooked.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Always use the timing of the longest time for the ingredients in the jar.

I can ham & pea or ham & bean all the time. Don't cook your peas/beans all the way and allow plenty of liquid in your jar. Two of my canning books say 75 minutes for pints & 90 minutes for quarts.

I have 2 AA 915s. One has a gauge and weight, the other is older and has a gauge & valve.

With the older one, I have to trust the gauge. With my newer one, I always trust the weight simply because the weight doesn't have to be calibrated and the gauge does.

When the weight starts jiggling at 10 lb of pressure, the gauge always reads 12 lb. I lower the heat under the AA until the weight jiggles if someone is walking heavily across the kitchen. The gauge stays at 12 lb or pressure. The weight is simple, when the pressure builds over 10 lb, the weight wiggles to release the excess pressure. 

I don't know anyone locally to test & re-calibrate the gauge (no the extension offices haven't done it in decades).


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

On mine there is an arrow on the lid and a mark on the body that must line up. The lid should be tightened down a little at a time to ensure it is on squarely. The weight must be on the correct setting there are three settings. The weight wiggles and hisses when the pressure is correct. After it starts to wiggle and hiss you can adjust the heat down a little to keep the weight wiggling some not to much. I love my canner it works great.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2012)

Update..my last session ended at 11:00 last night of canning 5-quart jars of the meatloaf..it was a success with no problem's at all with the canner and all the lids pinged..

I just read another post that a op stated that her already stored pressure canned jar's were found month's later with the seal's popped up??? I thought that if your jar's sealed w/the pinging sound that you were good to go?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It happens sometimes.

I check the seals of jars when I'm in that part of the storage area. Yesterday, I found one jar of bean & ham soup that I canned back in May that had popped its seal.

It doesn't happen often, but it does happen.

When storing your canned goods, remember to remove the rings before storing.


----------



## Turkeyfether (Dec 10, 2004)

My Presto canner....old reliable ( not THAT old, only a few years, ) is leaking like a sieve. So frustrating We pulled out the 2 yr old gasket and removed mineral deposits. Now trying to get the darn gasket in place.You KNOW how frustrating a NEW gasket is. Like.....1-2 "'s too big. Well, we're back in that rut.Fit perfect the last 2 years but may have stretched when we pulled it out to clean it. Oh my!!!! So much turkey soup sitting on the side lines awaiting. :smack


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Turkeyfether, put a bit of oil on the gasket & you'll be good to go


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

they cant be dropped they will then be out of round and wont work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

Well.. I've come along way over the past few years since posting this.. I've canned many jars of meat..so far I have lost a few jars of sauce with meat where the seal had came unsealed . I guess that's not to bad since I've canned well over 200 jars so far:happy:.


----------



## TipTipHooray (10 mo ago)

Hi, I had my All American Pressure Canner leaking at the lid. I noticed it wasn’t quite level so I turned everything off and waited for it to depressurize. Then I pulled out the cans of ground beef. It hadn’t even reached 15lbs of pressure when it started to sputter and I turned it off. Is it ok to reprocess those same jars? Many of them sealed after pulling them out, should I just replace the lids and try again? Or should I just refrigerate and freeze the meat? This was my first time pressure canning and it was so stressful!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Try it one more time completely fro the start. Full time. If it still doesn’t work then freeze. just my opinion.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Guest said:


> Thanks everyone..the lid wasn't on tight.
> 
> another question..is the valve supose to continually make noise once the pressure is reached?


Yes.


----------

